# Dess



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there - my first post on this forum, so bear with me please!!

We've been offered a job in Dubai, with "guaranteed" places at DESS (we're Australian). But we don't know anything about it... The website looks ok, and the curriculum is fine, but is it an ok school?

many thanks in advance,

Grantley


----------

